

Religious Sites Carry More Malware Than Porn Sites (2012) - dotcoma
http://www.techhive.com/article/254694/religious_sites_carry_more_malware_than_porn_sites_security_firm_reports.html

======
peterhi
Oh goody an article that is more than 2 years old. Thanks for the link I've
learnt so much from it.

Like how I should ignore anything posted by dotcoma

~~~
dang
There's nothing wrong with posting older articles to Hacker News (not that
this one was very substantive).

No personal attacks, though, please.

~~~
peterhi
It wasn't a personal attack per-se but to simply point out that if a poster
puts up an article that contributes nothing other than 'historical interest'
then I am going to think twice about clicking on other links from them.

I click on the links people put up to learn something useful. When I noticed
the age of the article I realised I had learnt nothing useful.

What next, a link titled "Disappointed with the iPhone" which leads to this
article:
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394143,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394143,00.asp)

How would you feel to find that it was written in 2011 about the iPhone 4S?
You might think that someone posting such an article was simply posting stuff
to bump their karma :)

'News' and 'History' are different subjects. This place is called 'Hacker
News' not 'Hacker History'

